# موقع لدراسة كل شيئ عن الكمبيوتر



## THE GALILEAN (10 فبراير 2007)

موقع لدراسة كل شيئ عن الكمبيوتر​
http://brokensoft.com/computer_hardware/


----------



## النسر الدهبي (10 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا لك اخي.................*


----------



## jim_halim (11 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة .. 

موقع مفيد فعلاً .... شكراً ليك ..


----------



## The_Hero (13 فبراير 2007)

ممتاز ربنا يباركك و يفيدنا بمعلوماتك
:new8: :new8: :new8: :66: :66: :new8: :new8: :new8:


----------

